# Better not tell me agility dogs/handlers are wimps..



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Watch this to show how many of us have to trial during the year!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

i could really see myself tripping over my dog....no joke...


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed that...thanks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is funny and kind of scary at the same time!

I know a friend of mine who broke her dogs back leg when she tripped over him during a match in the rain. Now they don't even try to run the match if the ground is wet.

In the second video when the little dog runs over the teeter... hahaha. too funny!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i was watching an agility competition on NBC this weekend. No GSD's in it  a Belgium Shepherd though...I thought it was a black GSD, but guess not. very cool to see. I hope to get Cody involved once his basic obediance is flawless


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee, have I mentioned how much I appreciate the time you spend looking for and posting videos for the rest of us? I really enjoy them, thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

paulag1955 said:


> MaggieRoseLee, have I mentioned how much I appreciate the time you spend looking for and posting videos for the rest of us? I really enjoy them, thanks!


:wub:


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree, great videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Great video!! A beautiful reminder why this sport is called "agility" ... these dogs are really such incredible athletes.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> MaggieRoseLee, have I mentioned how much I appreciate the time you spend looking for and posting videos for the rest of us? I really enjoy them, thanks!


Thanks for this post because as I read, I so was thinking the same thing !  I love to watch these videos, just hate to take the time to search for things. THANKS to MRL the agility queen, she has our backs !!!!! You so rock GF !! :happyboogie:


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I so want to do agility looks like a blast


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Really cool.


----------

